# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for September 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Sing the "ABC" song.
*Basic Task ii* - Call a DC on the phone and ask them a question/have a conversation.

*Advanced Task i* - Sneak into the boys/girls locker room and see what the DCs do. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Walk up the wall, then walk on the ceiling.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Play a game of Quidditch.

----------


## lucidcastle99

hey im new just started today where should i go if i cant get on all the time. oh and for next month could you make a task that includes something along the lines of ninjas.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> hey im new just started today where should i go if i cant get on all the time. oh and for next month could you make a task that includes something along the lines of ninjas.



Lol, I'll consider ninjas  :tongue2:  And if you need a good place to start since you're new, here ya go:
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum.php#start-here

----------


## woblybil

Me sneak into the girls locker room ? Perish the thought  ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I really really want to walk on the wall.

----------


## bemistaken

Ooh! Like Fred Astaire dancing up the wall and then dancing on the ceiling?!  If you can't tell by now, I LOVE Fred Astaire...what a sweet task!  :smiley:

----------


## SGilley

Can't wait to try these!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yay I get to try one of my own tasks!!!! Thank you Ophelia! 

...and hello locker room girls... MUHAHAHAHA

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yay I get to try one of my own tasks!!!! Thank you Ophelia! 
> 
> ...and hello locker room girls... MUHAHAHAHA



Lol. And you know, the basic task from last month was yours too, don't you remember? Heck, it was the most accomplished task of August 2013!!

----------


## Sivason

I like sitting upside down on the ceiling and chanting "Nam Me-o-ho Renge' Kyo" while doing complicated hand mudras. It taxes my concentration and is one of my go too lucid  tasks. I also think the ABC song is so deeply imbedded in everyone's mind that it is a truly accomplishable task. Hmmm, I here by challenge myself to walk up a wall across the ceiling,,, then sit hanging from the ceiling and sing a merry round of ABC.

Sounds fun! Thanks for the idea!

Edit: If I snuck into a locker and then did it, it would be much cooler.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> Lol. And you know, the basic task from last month was yours too, don't you remember? Heck, it was the most accomplished task of August 2013!!



Actually that was someone else's, but I don't really care all that much...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Actually that was someone else's, but I don't really care all that much...



Oh? You posted it in the task club so I assumed it was your idea.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for creating and organizing these! I have found one or two of these that inspires me to keep advancing!

----------


## Sivason

Is it ok to 'know' in advanced the locker room girls  will preform a naked rock opera in response to my ABC song? (LOL) Or is that too controlling? It would be funny to watch.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Is it ok to 'know' in advanced the locker room girls  will preform a naked rock opera in response to my ABC song? (LOL) Or is that too controlling? It would be funny to watch.



Lol sivason, you can combine them how ever you want  :tongue2: 

If I have any luck walking up the wall, I'll sing the ABC song on my way up.

----------


## Wurlman

My mom said I used to bounce of the walls now I just have to learn how to walk on them.....

----------


## SuperOhm

*Advanced ii Success!!*

That was pretty quick. My first thought looking over this list was that the second advanced task seemed the easiest to me. Interestingly, I've gotten pretty good at reminding myself of the tasks before I go to sleep but couldn't remember them last night. I figured that was okay because I had stayed up late and really just needed to focus on getting some good deep sleep. I became lucid anyway, and decided that I might as well give it a shot.

I approached walking on the walls and ceiling the same way I approach flying. It's all about moving through a space in an unconventional way, so it should use similar parts of the brain and thus "feel" roughly similar. The only problem I had with this approach was that my feet had a tendency to slip. I might try a few other tricks to accomplish this one to see if I can get different and/or better results. Though I'll probably go through the other tasks first before revisiting this one.

Full dream journal entry here.

Also, I just realized something: do I need to complete both basic tasks _before_ an advanced task in order for this to count?

----------


## fogelbise

upon becoming lucid I tried to do one of the tasks, the locker room. I was able to create the door with the sign "women's locker room"(I think it said) but had trouble creating the locker room inside and just had vague, blurry images of women so will try again. I could have went right back in if I caught my false awakening because I went straight into a false awakening that I thought was real...ended up having two false awakenings before actually waking up.

SuperOhm...I think yours counts, but I am new to this thread.double check the info in the heading there are few things you need to do to submit your success.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the advanced TOTM SuperOhm! And great first attempt there fogelbise.





> Also, I just realized something: do I need to complete both basic tasks _before_ an advanced task in order for this to count?



Nah you can do them in any order, do as many or as few as you like, or even combine them in a single LD, sivason-style  :wink2:

----------


## Zyangur

Play Quidditch :O . Sounds like an awesome task, as well as all the others  ::D:  .

----------


## bemistaken

Now I know my ABC's...

What a WILD morning! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Got advanced ii! 

This was somewhat strange because I _specifically_ WILDed to do TOTY but ended up walking on the wall after floating in my room, so decided to do the whole thing properly and stripped as well.  ::D: 

Wall walking and stripping

 ::smitten:: Found it very pleasurable! Hope to be able to do it again sometime.

----------


## woblybil

I'm going to hope I got Advanced 1... I need wings, Tired of walking ......

Fail #1
(The Dream) I first noticed I was dreaming when I was landing an airplane that looked like it was built by Fred & Barney with most of the important dodads missing and they 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-fail-1-50453/

 I thought  I would be first but no, Somebody beat me already ...
9/04 	   I hope a girls beach changing house will do  :smiley: 
3:30am For the sake of the task I figured it would be easy to raid the beach house at a state park lake where I used to work part time, It seemed as soon as my head hit the pillow 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ls-side-50454/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay, it totally counts @ woblybil. I never said it had to be at a school.

Well done all you guys!! I'm really anxious to try the walking on walls while singing my ABCs. Congrats!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Triple hitter! GAH it was the locker room one I couldn't remember lol. I probably would have run out of time anyway.

Too hard to quote chunks from my phone, so here's the whole entry: Triple hitter DILD! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

Got a basic and an advanced last night...





> ...There is a kid next door that used the live at the house on the other side of us. He's messing around in the yard next to a giant dark blue pet carrier. For whatever reason, I smash into it, knocking it over. Then I pick it up and try to throw it on top of the house. It doesn't go very far and I try it several more times. Then I question why I'm even doing this and turn around to go back to my son. I don't see my wife anywhere but my son is tagging along behind me. I try to remember my tasks and after a moment *I remember to sing the ABC's*. I turn to sing to my son but he has disappeared now. I sing to him anyway hoping he will come back. When I get to "QRS" I pause. I can't remember rest for a moment and have to think really hard. Finally, I blurt out the rest of the song without any problem.
> 
> Now the dream is destabilizing a little, so I lay flat on my stomach feeling the sidewalk with my hands. I try to think of the next task but for some reason I think it has something to do with posting a joke on DV about Choline. I reach into my pocket and pull out my phone. There is some white text on a blank black screen that looks like a "tiny url". I try to memorize it to see if it loads an actual web page later but it seems pretty hopeless from the get go. I try to log into DV but my phone just will not work right. I mess with it for a while before I realize this wasn't even a TOTM. *Now, I suddenly remember that I wanted to walk up a wall.*
> 
> I run to my front porch and think of gravity shifting from the ground to the wall as I step onto it like I've done a few times before. When I reach the ceiling I do the same again. Now I am hanging there upside down but the dream goes dark on me again and I wake up.



full dream: Come With Me - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PennyRoyal

I was all about going for walking on the wall, especially after reading NyxCC's wall walking dream..

But then I saw the bonus task, definitely going for a Quidditch match  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah Xanous!!! We're in sync again. Funny that you had a misbehaving phone too haha

----------


## Nfri

Basic task finished!

September 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

The Cell phone is out.. I called 911 with VOC and got an operator in India that I couldn't make understand...  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

In the past I always had better luck with dial phones. Even if I made up the number, I had way better luck pushing buttons than dealing with a touch screen. Too much technology for my subC I guess  ::chuckle::

----------


## Xanous

> Yeah Xanous!!! We're in sync again. Funny that you had a misbehaving phone too haha



Ah yeah cool. I didn't even think of that.

This is funny because this morning I had a NLD were I was trying to call 911 with voice activation but I was either on hold or they were speaking Spanish.  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

Oh yeah, This has nothing to do with TOTM but just a point of interest.. All of my achievement flags went missing some time ago and I just got them back by uninstalling Google and re-installing it.....   :smiley:

----------


## veinsetsuns

I did the Quidditch one last night. There were only three of us playing though so the game/rules were a bit different to what they are in the Harry Potter series. It was an every man for himself type deal so we were all trying to catch the snitch but at the same time one of us was trying to score goals while seeking, the other was defending the goals while seeking and I was a beater who was trying to stop the others while seeking. I did catch the snitch, which turned out to be more like a small grey bird than a little golden ball with wings.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woooooooo! That's awesome. Man, I wanna play....

----------


## SuperOhm

*Basic i/ii success!*
Advanced i repeat.

I was aiming for TOTY but couldn't manage to get my teleportation to work properly. It usually does me pretty well, I think I need to come up with a quicker and more accurate tool set for teleportation and time travel. My standard "fall backwards with my eyes closed, fall through the floor, imagine where/when I want to be, when I stop moving, I'm there" technique, just doesn't seem to cut it anymore. It requires that I be able to visualize where/when I'm going with near absolute clarity. Doesn't work well for places I have never been.

Frustrated with not being able to make it to the Colosseum, I decided to try some of the TOTMs. I retried the wall walking using telekinesis to pull myself towards the surface this time. I wanted to treat this completely different from how I did before (treating it like flying), and found it much more cumbersome and difficult. Pulling on the walls just ends up making me feel like I'm tied to them via psychic rope which makes for all sorts of slipperiness. It also had the odd effect of shrinking the room as if my pulling on the walls pulled them inward.

The ABC song was interesting, I found myself counting on my fingers at the same time, which I tend to do while trying to figure out what numerical position a letter has in the alphabet. I had trouble remembering the words to the last verse, so instead of fussing over it, I just sang the whole song again and remembered it that time without issue.

The phone call was an interesting one. I suppose it counts, but it sure was strange. I didn't call anyone in particular. I just hit send twice (it was an old flip phone for some strange reason) which calls the last person you spoke to, and ended up having a conversation with some random Japanese girl, which I obviously knew. I'm still learning Japanese, so I can't recall exactly what was said, but in the dream it made perfect sense.

Three tasks in one night. I'm still upset that I couldn't get to the Colosseum. It felt like some of my attempts to get to hell from last moth with all the misses.

In any case, the full (and really LONG) dream journal entry here.

----------


## Box77

Some time ago I was able to walk on the side of the walls, although it was outdoor and the dreamscape drastically changed as well as the gravity force switched from my back to my feet once I stood on them, not to mention that very few things from the previous dreamscape remained rotated 90º sunk into the ground of the new one. I'm curious to see if it could happen indoor too or perhaps I will end up running like a hamster in some sort of "square wheel". Maybe I will just walk like I'm some sort of spiderman or simply I will fall on my back the same way as the last time I tried to do it inside a room. It's one of those tasks that I would like to give it a try once more.

----------


## fogelbise

Basic and Advanced(?) success. 





> After WBTB and SSILD I drift back to sleep at some point but regain awareness with the vibrations that I notice on occasion. I nudge on the vibrations and start to be able to see through my closed eyes and there is a dark figure with a cape draping down near the floor and I decide to ignore him/it. I end up in a dark void and decide to recite my ABCs. I kind of rush through it and complete it (I wonder if these false awakening-like LDs bring more waking memory with them?). Feeling happy that I completed a basic task I decided instead of trying to form a locker room from scratch like last time that I would pick a place I had been in recently...the nice gym in a fancy condo complex (you enter from either a mens locker room or a womens to the gym in the middle) and I transport to the gym and make my way "out" through the women's side this time. I come through the door and see no one but can here the showers running, I go around the corner and there are 2 women in the showers with their backs to me, focusing on one, it is beautiful and she has a kind of girl-next-door body, shapely but not a traditional swimsuit model body, I watch the water trickling down her skin. I am not sure if either one knew I was there and the dream started to fade and I find myself laying in bed and try to DEILD but I am too awake.



I wasn't sure if the advanced counted since I didn't get a reaction. I saw what they were doing (showering) but I imagined taking it further.

----------


## Zyangur

Achieved the ABC task, forgot the other basic and advanced tasks, and attempted the advance task! Although the ABC task is pretty easy, it's the first ever ToTM task that I have achieved, so  ::banana:: 





> suddenly became aware, and did the nose RC, and it was positive. I decided to immediately go for ToTM. I started walking, but I couldn't remember anything. At that moment, I remembered that I had to sing my ABCs. I yelled them out really loud, and then afterwards did another RC to make sure I was actually dreaming xD. Then, I tried to remember the other basic ToTM, but I couldn't, so I thought I'd go for advanced ToTM.
> 
> I went into this locker room type area, and there were other people with broomsticks and the Quidditch stuff already, however, I didn't have a broomstick. I told myself that when I reached back there would be a broomstick, but I reached my hand back over my shoulder, and nothing was there. After failing that a couple times, I just told myself that when I turned around, there would be a broomstick on the ground, and sure enough, there was. I picked it up and went over to the other players. The "officials" went over the rules, and at that point we all could start, but no one could fly. I tried jumping, but I just fell back down. At that point, I lost lucidity and either my alarm woke me up, or the dream scene shifted.



Full dream, which isn't much more:
Became Lucid, Couldn't Remember ToTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oooo congrats guys! Wingy wings after work!!

----------


## NyxCC

here's basic ii  ::D:  :





> I know this is not going to work, but then I remember I can at least call. I try to spot a phone in the guys' hands. They are busy loudly talking to each other and no phone. I move a few seats back and there is something like a display in another guy's hand. I take it and it turns into my bf's phone, how weird is that! Alright, now I am just going to press any button and start the conversation. I press the dial key and check the screen, it goes dark and into some sort of error mode. I repeat a few more times with the same effect. Oh well, I just take the phone to my ear and say my bf's name. I hear a woman's voice replying as if I just asked to talk to my bf, saying he is just going somewhere. I am not sure if I asked or thought about another question, but she also adds a short yes. I decide to ask about the friend I was looking for in the bus. She replies similarly but in past tense. I briefly wonder if this makes any sense.
> 
> The woman then proceeds to ask me why am I asking about my friend since I am supposed to know where he is. She mentions the name of an unknown location where we (his friends) often meet. I feel as if I am talking to real person now and wonder what kind of explanation to give, scanning the surroundings looking for an appropriate answer as the dream fades.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Must...get...lucid...rc rc rc rc

----------


## Scionox

10th Sep 2013 WILD fail and WILD success, TOTM attempt too - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views Randomly decided to give this TOTM a try today, advanced 2 fail, was halfway here though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

I have just completed 3 of the 4 tasks. I do not remember what the other basic task or bonus task are, but I will look and maybe do them, as a lot of the month is left. I did not combine all 3 like I was hoping I might. I did the ABC song and walk on the ceiling tasks in this dream, TOTM Ceiling and ABC - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I then DEILD and completed the locker room task in this dream, TOTM Locker Room - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
It took me almost 2 weeks to get around to it, but I have been working too much.
Thanks for the ideas! I had a lot of fun with the locker room dream. TOTM is awesome, thank you OpheliaBlue for hosting.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Read your locker room one. Very cool Sivason! Puts mine to shame but gives me something to work towards!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Damn you brain give me a lucid! I want to go in the locker rooms already!

----------


## SuperOhm

I've managed to successfully complete all the other tasks, but I can't seem to ever remember the locker room. It never even occurs to me. :S

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I've managed to successfully complete all the other tasks, but I can't seem to ever remember the locker room. It never even occurs to me. :S



Same happened to me. Must be a Texas thing  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

Hmmm...no wings for basic ii, didn't I do it right?  ::roll::

----------


## woblybil

> Same happened to me. Must be a Texas thing



Texas has all the luck... The only lucid since the locker room was I went to the bathroom to play faces in the mirror and I wound up cleaning the cat box in a lucid dream..... Phooey

----------


## espsika

Hello friends; i successfuly did basic task I. 
I tried doing Advanced task II. I can't write the dream in detail because i'm on mobile; can't have access to computer.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmmm...no wings for basic ii, didn't I do it right?



No you got it! Sorry, I lost you on the page turn. FIXED

I love months like these when you guys just nail the tasks.

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks OB!  :smiley: 

Also thanks for choosing such cool tasks, with yours and lucid club's ideas, dreaming is much more fun!

----------


## woblybil

I somehow originally posted this in TOTY and just figured it out
                                                  ***********
Im not sure if this one is legal or not but it was fun 

9/12
1:30pm "I took her with me"
After a rainy morning I followed the cats advice and laid down on the bed for a nap, I didn't even think about lucid dreaming but just listened to the thunder and was just floating in the dark 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-her-me-50810/

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah these tasks would be real fun...if only I could have a fucking lucid!!!! Lol

----------


## LucasPotter

I sang the ABC song!  :smiley: 

Here.

----------


## espsika

Thank you OB

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



I was walking on my street, and noticed, that there wasn't trees. I thought that it may be a dream, made RC. Remembered about TOTM and went to the 3-stories house. i came to the wall as near as possible and went. then the house transformed into a big room, i went to the ceiling, tried to walk on the ceiling and fall down on the floor. it wasn't pain, but unpleasant. i stood up and went on the wall again and on the ceiling too. So, from the second attempt i was professional ceiling - walker There was a mirrow on the ceiling, and i saw my reflection. Then i jumped and began to loose awareness, but remembered, that i didn't sing the ABC song. i sang it twice. The voice was mine. Than i tried to make a portal to feild with Quidditch,but each time found myself in the yard with multistory buildings. and awoke.

----------


## woblybil

> *Spoiler* for _for dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> i was professional ceiling - walker There was a mirrow on the ceiling, and i saw my reflection. Then i jumped and began to loose awareness



I cant believe anyone would pass up a perfectly good mirror to play in.......

----------


## poptartian121

I'm back! Finally after pretty much a 3 month dry spell, I was finally able to break through!

Completed: Advanced 1
Attempted: Advanced 2

So, I was at school sitting along the lockers in the main hallway, and one of my friends asks another one of my friends how his injury is going. But, see, he's not injured IRL and I immediately become lucid. I do a hand RC just to be safe. I immediately remember the locker room task and I go into the girls bathroom to disguise my self. All goes well and I leave the bathroom as a girl. I make my way towards the girls locker room, and when I opened the door it looked nothing like my high school's locker room, but instead a room that looks like a baseball locker room, only benches are set up everywhere and both boys and girls are in it, supposedly to see a presentation. Lame. Anyway, I know if I sat there too long I would lose lucidity so I try to walk up the wall. Everytime I do I simply can't get a foothold to walk up it.

----------


## woblybil

Another fail
9/15   
4:30am         But Mom.. I woke up on the ceiling !
  I decided to take another try at ceiling walking and after dumping the kitten off the bed I listened to some binaurals with a recorded mantra 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ceiling-50909/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome y'all.. Wingy ding ding soon!!

----------


## poptartian121

Oh my, I haven't had wings in what feels like forever.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Darn it! I must do my task!!!! (Btw, you guys dig the new sig? I made it!!!)

----------


## fogelbise

> Darn it! I must do my task!!!! (Btw, you guys dig the new sig? I made it!!!)



Nice sig that conveys the mindset for an RC!! By the way, I saw woblybil mention it somewhere, it helps to not stress about being able to complete a task or practicing LDing in general.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *failed* the girls' locker room task, but I did wind up in a huge women's dormitory/barracks.  I wound up singing a powerhouse rock song with all of the women in the scene:





> Finally, I step through a door at the end of the hallway into a room that looks like some kind of really nicely-furnished barracks or dormitory. A double stairway encircles an elegant fountain and leads up to a room that stretches far into the distance, either wall lined with beds. There's a huge number of DCs here, all female, many of them in the beds and some just walking around.
> 
> I try to verbally insist that this is a women's locker room rather than a big dormitory, but somehow I get the idea to sing my intent. As I do this, the whole thing turns into this huge musical number that both me and the women in the dormitory are singing at the same time. It was sort of 80s-sounding, but an original song. If I had to pick a song, it was probably closest to Bonnie Tyler's "I Need a Hero". The whole thing was pretty awesome.
> 
> Most of the DCs are dancing while all of this is going on, with a few of them even doing these fancy handsprings over the beds. I can't remember many of the lines, but one of them was definitely something like 
> 
> "It's the girls' locker room,
> Where the lockers have bras and socks and stuff!"

----------


## woblybil

> I *failed* the girls' locker room task, but I did wind up in a huge women's dormitory/barracks.  I wound up singing a powerhouse rock song with all of the women in the scene:



There otterbe a medal for singing in dreams, >^..^<

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well hopefully tonight the odds will be in my favor!

----------


## Box77

By the time I was learning to play extreme metal riffs on guitar, I wanted to cover a sort of speed metal version for 'Ah! vous dirai-je, Maman' which later I knew it was used to sing the ABC watching Sesame Street with my kids (Unfortunately I learned the ABC under a military like system).
Anyway, I was planning to use this cover version to sing my ABC task if I remember to do it. Perhaps it sounds a little bit underground although for me it would be as memorable as @Angelpotter's ABC Broadway show which I liked really a lot!





> I *failed* the girls' locker room task, but I did wind up in a huge women's dormitory/barracks.  I wound up singing a powerhouse rock song with all of the women in the scene:
> 
> .../As I do this, the whole thing turns into this huge musical number that both me and the women in the dormitory are singing at the same time/...



@CanisLucidus: As I see it, you failed *2* tasks in this one  :Cheeky:

----------


## NyxCC

I am very fascinated how we manage to simulate entire conversations on the phone while lucid. Did two more calls, one to a random person that tried to convince me he's the one I was looking for and one to Xanous. Got only to his voicemail and left a message.  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

> I am very fascinated how we manage to simulate entire conversations on the phone while lucid. Did two more calls, one to a random person that tried to convince me he's the one I was looking for and one to Xanous. Got only to his voicemail and left a message.



I am also very fascinated with different aspects of dreaming and LDing. I hope I never lose that fascination!!

----------


## SuperOhm

It's odd. I was able to get this task so quickly this month, but have not been lucid since. It's quite frustrating really. I guess I need to get back to the basics. Perhaps I'll look into ADA.

On another note, I noticed that I never got my Basic wings. Also, in the permissions group, it looks like it's still stuck from last month, so... what do we do to sort that out?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh that's odd, let me check it out..

edit: Ok I see what I done did der. Fixed.

----------


## fogelbise

> Ok I see what I done did der.



I could totally "hear" a Texas or Southern Drawl (accent) reading that!  ::lol:: 

edit: After putting TOTM on the back burner, NYXCC's post a few days back reminded me I haven't tried the phone call one and tried it last night but uneventful/no conversation.

----------


## SuperOhm

> Oh that's odd, let me check it out..
> 
> edit: Ok I see what I done did der. Fixed.



Thank you kindly.

----------


## bemistaken

Hi OpheliaBlue,

Just noticed today that I have an extra pair of wings that I didn't earn...don't know what happened, but I only performed the TOTM singing my ABC's.  Oh, how I wished I had that extra pair of wings!  _Alas,_ I must be honest, I didn't earn them and this is a mistake.

Maybe my honesty will be rewarded tonight by doing the advance task?  Let's hope so!  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That's actually pretty funny because your username is bemistaken

----------


## bemistaken

LOL!  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hi OpheliaBlue,
> 
> Just noticed today that I have an extra pair of wings that I didn't earn...don't know what happened, but I only performed the TOTM singing my ABC's.  Oh, how I wished I had that extra pair of wings!  _Alas,_ I must be honest, I didn't earn them and this is a mistake.
> 
> Maybe my honesty will be rewarded tonight by doing the advance task?  Let's hope so!



My apologies. Been a glitchy month for me. Fixed.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well it's been a very unsuccessful month for lucid dreaming for me I'm afraid.  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

> Hi OpheliaBlue,
> 
> Just noticed today that I have an extra pair of wings that I didn't earn...don't know what happened, but I only performed the TOTM singing my ABC's.  Oh, how I wished I had that extra pair of wings!  _Alas,_ I must be honest, I didn't earn them and this is a mistake.
> 
> Maybe my honesty will be rewarded tonight by doing the advance task?  Let's hope so!



 Extra wings are great fried up with hot sauce  and blue cheese dip  :tongue2:

----------


## Box77

:Sad:  Three lucids in the last days and apparently my lucid mind doesn't care about having some wings and prefers to have some sex in stead...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I gotta say, I hit a couple tasks at the start of this month, then totally dried up. I had one this morning but didn't do any tasks. Had no idea which ones were left because they haven't been on my mind in weeks. Bad Ophelia

No worries though folks. October TOTMs are gonna be the boooooooooooooomb! Your subCs won't be able to resist.

----------


## bemistaken

OB,

You and me both (drying up this month)...I don't understand why this is happening, but over the last couple of months, I will only get lucid at the beginning of the month.  For the remaining days left in the month...(cricket sound)  ::?: .

----------


## woblybil

> OB,
> 
> You and me both (drying up this month)...I don't understand why this is happening, but over the last couple of months, I will only get lucid at the beginning of the month.  For the remaining days left in the month...(cricket sound) .



At the beginning of the month I look quickly thru the TOTM's and if one is a favorite of mine its free and easy...
After that they go downhill in order.

----------


## Box77

Well, I like most of the ideas for this month which is about to end, I know perhaps some day I will mind doing them just for fun. Maybe 'unwinged' as usual and a little bit out of date but still fun...

----------


## CharlesD

Got Advanced 2 last night.  I was outside walking around with a friend and went lucid.  I told him this was a dream and that I was going to do something that would astound everyone.  We walked into a building and I walked up one wall, across the ceiling, down the other wall, and back to the floor.  My friend followed me saying, "This is cool." Every time I hit a new surface, it was like gravity shifted and that became down.  Then we went outside and had an epic flying session before I finally woke up.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well things aren't looking to good. I've only had one lucid this month, but hopefully I'll break the dry spell soon!

----------


## woblybil

Hurry up Oct.. Need new tasks, Baaaad  :Oh noes:

----------


## Highlander

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/high...dild-x2-51287/

Last day!  :Cheeky:

----------


## KarmaSangye

LUCID
*I realized I was in a dream when I showed this two kids how to fly. For a little while we are flying laughing. Then I notice that something fell out of the sky and fell on the ground. I was scared it might one of the kids who fell while flying but was actually my friend roberto. When I observed closer it was a whole scene of him laying dead next to a totaled car. I thought should I warn him when I wake up? Where is this information coming from? 

Then I thought about my goal I wanted to accomplish. I reached in my pocket grabbed my phone, the program set up was different but more or less the appearance was pretty accurate. I dialed the operator by pressing zero and hitting send. I asked to speak with padmasambhava the operator said ok. Then he repeating something back to me that wasn't correct. I thought this guy isn't listening and he seems to be having a bad day. At this point it felt I was talking to a real person for some reason.Lost lucidity, I woke up in my apartment with day light. I had the thought I wish I could be in a lucid dream for ever. False awakening and then woke up foreal.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats you too! Way to get it last minute, bravi!!

----------


## Zyangur

Ah, goodbye my beautiful, only pair of wings i've got. Must, achieve, more, tasks!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok prepare your SOULS folks, October Tasks are around the corner, under the ground, coming out of a TV, hiding in the barn, lurking under your bed, and maybe, JUST MAYBE, haunting the far reaches of your subconscious.

----------

